# 따로 있어/없다



## 82riceballs

I'm trying to understand the meaning of 따로 있어.

I understand that it means "to be separate"- 
영어뇌 따로 있다 - There's a separate brain for English (learning, etc)
왕후장상(王侯將相)의 씨가 따로 있을리가.... - Success doesn't come from having different bloodline.
여자가 할 일 남자가 할 일이 따로 있겠어? - There's no clear distinction between "women's jobs" and "men's jobs"
남자는 결혼하고 싶은 여자가 따로 있다 - The women that men want to marry are different (from the ones they want to date).

*Can it also be used to mean "to be so special (that it's in its own category)"? *I'm asking because I feel like I've come across it in this context, but not sure. Do these sentences make sense to you?
이런 기회 따로 있겠어? Do you think this chance will come again?
이런 천생연분 따로 있겠어?  Is it possible for such a perfect match to be made?

*Also what is the literal meaning of 그림이 따로 없다?? *I know that the figurative meaning is "it's so beautiful," but what does it literally mean?? "it doesn't have a separate picture"?? "It's so uniquely beautiful that it doesn't have a picture version"?? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> *Can it also be used to mean "to be so special (that it's in its own category)"? *I'm asking because I feel like I've come across it in this context, but not sure. Do these sentences make sense to you?


 Yes, you got it.



82riceballs said:


> *Also what is the literal meaning of 그림이 따로 없다?? *I know that the figurative meaning is "it's so beautiful," but what does it literally mean?? "it doesn't have a separate picture"?? "It's so uniquely beautiful that it doesn't have a picture version"??


 This is one of common clichés people use when they are overwhelmed by beautiful scenery. Its literal meaning is the view is so beautiful, as if the person were thinking that he/she is watching a (good) painting.


----------



## 0396

It seems like you're wading through shades of meaning pushing deeper into the dark matter called semantics. Your sentence kind of makes sense to me as you intend to mean but not as much clear as it would if it were 그런 그림도 없어요.(When it comes to a great painting, this one is second to none.) or  요즘 세상에 정말 이런 사람 없어요. (This one is a honest, good man. He's such a rarity in this corrupted world ~ There is no one like him.)

To give translations matching your descriptions,
Do you think this chance will come again? = 이런 기회 또 있겠어?
Is it possible for such a perfect match to be made? = 이런 천생연분 어디 또 있겠어? / 이런 천생연분이 또 있을수 있을까!

Okay now I see it. 그림이 따로 없다 as you wanted to mean should have been put in a context though I get it now. 정말 그림이 따로 없구만! such a beautiful thing that only in a painting would you be able to find such a thing. To say of a cute couple in their early 20s, and both of them are gorgeous looking, "정말 그림이 따로 없구만."


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for your explanations!! 

And I remember now where I first saw 있겠어 in the context if "special" (and not just separate). I was at karaoke and after a song the TV said 이란 가수 따로 있겠어요?


----------

